# Durable safe housing?



## CarollinaSuggies (Mar 8, 2011)

What is the most durable safe housing and ramps for my hedgies without using the sterelite containers?


----------



## Kenzi (Aug 29, 2010)

There really aren't any ramps that are available commercially that are hedgie safe. The ramp needs to be completely enclosed. I'm a big fan of flex-a-spout.







it is like a big bendy straw. I just cut off the rectangle shapes on the ends and its great. Its totally flexible but holds it's shape well and its got lots of traction. I don't like dryer hosing because the metal material scares me (It could retain heat and scorch sensitive feet) and the plastic dryer hose looks flimsy and like it'd be a pain to clean. Also, a minimum of 4 inch diameter is recommended.

Durable and Safe: Can't get much better than Ferret Nation (FN). They are expensive, but worth every penny. I just bought the 142 (double level) and its easy to modify to be hedgie safe.

https://picasaweb.google.com/1126885331 ... 1756/Ebba#
https://picasaweb.google.com/1126885331 ... 1756/Mila#

You can see the sterelite and C&C set ups that I have. C&C is great, its durable and safe but it isn't as durable as the FN, and it has potential to not be quite as safe- depending on how its constructed (zip ties and a lid are really recommended). The FN is definitely the most secure of all hedgie cages.


----------



## CarollinaSuggies (Mar 8, 2011)

Thank you very much! I am using the REALLY big sterelite containers now I am just not very comfortable with them! I would like to know more of how people build cages out of the metal shoe rack thing's! If I can't find out that I will get some ferret nations but I would rather take the time have fun and build them something!


----------

